# Cats or dogs?



## sej (Jan 28, 2015)

Cats or dogs? I like cats more, I MEAN JUST LOOK AT THIS FACE


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jan 28, 2015)

Cats for sure. Dogs are great, but cats.


----------



## Brackets (Jan 28, 2015)

I love both - I want a cat when I get my own place, and I want a dog when I retire and can look after it properly


----------



## badcrumbs (Jan 28, 2015)

I am a dog person all the way. 


Spoiler: I mean... come on!











Most cats I have been around are mean and vicious. I want something sweet and cuddly.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 28, 2015)

There's a no "I like both" option!? D:

I used to favour dogs because the only cats I knew were grouchy and hid everywhere but now that I have a cat who is loving and sweet, I like both equally. Dogs are more work because they're rowdy, need walks and need a yard to do their business in, but dogs are cute and sweet. <3


----------



## Feloreena (Jan 28, 2015)

Definitely dogs by far. I know they take more work to look after than cats but they are much more loyal and you can tell they really love and care for their owners/family. Most cats I have encountered are really grumpy and just *******s.  I've met some sweet cats too but I've had far better experiences with dogs and I think dogs are cuter too!


----------



## Rasha (Jan 28, 2015)

Cat person here!


----------



## sej (Jan 28, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> There's a no "I like both" option!? D:
> 
> I used to favour dogs because the only cats I knew were grouchy and hid everywhere but now that I have a cat who is loving and sweet, I like both equally. Dogs are more work because they're rowdy, need walks and need a yard to do their business in, but dogs are cute and sweet. <3


Just count I don't really care as both xD


----------



## kyuchan (Jan 28, 2015)

catlover here C:


----------



## (ciel) (Jan 28, 2015)

I mean really I love both. I have five cats and a dog, and I love them all, but I'm so much more of a cat person.
Two of my kitties are my absolute babies and as much as I love my dog, cats just hold a deeper place in my heart. I've had cats my whole life, and being in college without them is so difficult.


----------



## Cazqui (Jan 28, 2015)

I like both, not gonna be able to get a dog for a while... well at least not take care of one and give it the attention it would need.


----------



## ACNiko (Jan 28, 2015)

Allergic to both, but I'm a cat lover. <3


----------



## Megan. (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm definitely a cat person.


----------



## Tao (Jan 28, 2015)

I only really ever like dogs when they're a 'family pet', though that's pretty much just because I *have* to live with, plus I would have had them whilst they're still a puppy and grown fond of them. Dogs that aren't puppies are lame.



I've always wanted a cat though. I've come across more 'good cats' than unpleasant ones.

You always get those cats that are regularly in the same few areas around the neighborhood as well. I like the way that you actually have to sort of earn their trust and after a while, they're your friend and they come up to you when you walk past and look   for attention from you in particular to say hello. It's more real, like how an actual friendship is made.

You don't get that with dogs. They're friends with whoever gives them food. It's just, pretty lame really. I refuse to give my love to something that will ignore me for somebody with ham.


----------



## Roshan (Jan 28, 2015)

Cats are very cute and dogs are real friends for life


----------



## oath2order (Jan 28, 2015)

I prefer dogs because cats are just mean little ****s


----------



## Tap Dancer (Jan 28, 2015)

Dogs!!! Best animals ever, hands down, IMO. ♥


----------



## Chibiusa (Jan 28, 2015)

badcrumbs said:


> I am a dog person all the way.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I mean... come on!
> ...



Cats can be cute and cuddly, too. Mine sure is.


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 28, 2015)

I don't like either  I do like animals, but I don't have much interest in the furry kind. If, in some mad scenario, I had to choose between the two, I'd pick cats over dogs.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 28, 2015)

Cats, I've always had cats. cats. CATS. C: <3


----------



## kassie (Jan 28, 2015)

I like both.


----------



## Celestefey (Jan 28, 2015)

I love them both! But I have to say, I do prefer dogs. I think they can be better companions ~generally~, and I think that's an important trait for a pet to have: for you to be able to treat them as your "friend" and look after them. With that being said, I have never had a cat or a dog, just rabbits (they are my favourite animals), goldfish, and a bird. I'm hoping that when I move house my mum will be able to get us a dog though, I think it will give me an excuse to actually go out on walks then. x3


----------



## isebrilia (Jan 28, 2015)

I disliked cats for awhile as I got the cat scratch fever from a friends cat once, however that opinion on them has changed.
My dog is turning 10 next month! I love both animals. I know when I get married in the future, I will want to have some dogs and cats in the family


----------



## Goop (Jan 28, 2015)

I dislike most dogs. They smell funny, are messy, and are typically very clingy and overly affectionate. They also track in mud, pee on floors, eat everything, etc.
The only dogs I really like are St. Bernards, Pit bulls, Rottweilers, Presa Canarios, and Leonbergers.

So I have to go with cats on this one.​


----------



## Flop (Jan 28, 2015)

What the hell is wrong with all you cat lovers?  They don't even love you back. A dog that is treated well will always love you unconditionally.   Cats literally could not give any less of a **** about you.

If you even try to argue that your itty-bitty kitty loves you, I could easily provide any counterargument.   They may be nice to you, but they only use you for their own benefit in one way or another.  Dogs are loyal and will always love you unconditionally. 

Don't get me wrong. I love cats, I really do. But I'm honest to myself because I know cats are ***holes



oath2order said:


> I prefer dogs because cats are just mean little ****s


THANK YOU


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 28, 2015)

I love both <3 ;-;


----------



## Tap Dancer (Jan 28, 2015)

If a person says a dog isn't clean or sanitary, I have to ask: Does your cat walk on the kitchen counters or table? Because if so, that's gross. I mean, jumping from the litter box onto the counter? Ew.


----------



## Flop (Jan 28, 2015)

Tap Dancer said:


> If a person says a dog isn't clean or sanitary, I have to ask: Does your cat walk on the kitchen counters or table? Because if so, that's gross. I mean, jumping from the litter box onto the counter? Ew.


But the kitty licks himself clean with his nasty sandpaper tongue, so it's alright,  right?


----------



## Chibiusa (Jan 28, 2015)

Flop said:


> What the hell is wrong with all you cat lovers?  They don't even love you back. A dog that is treated well will always love you unconditionally.   Cats literally could not give any less of a **** about you.
> 
> If you even try to argue that your itty-bitty kitty loves you, I could easily provide any counterargument.   They may be nice to you, but they only use you for their own benefit in one way or another.  Dogs are loyal and will always love you unconditionally.
> 
> ...



Sorry that your personal experience with cats has apparently been tragically bad, but not all cats are *******s, just like not all dogs love you unconditionally. Don't generalize. My cat needs to warm up to people because she gets really nervous around people she doesn't know, but once she does, she's the sweetest cat ever. Mine will always come into my room when I'm home alone and will walk up to me on my bed and wait for me to put my arm out. When I do, she falls down into it and purrs loudly, doing the slow blinking thing cats do when they're really happy. She runs to the door when I come home and wants me to chase her around and play. I don't know how that's not love. 

Not every animal needs to slobber all over you and be near you every second of the day to show love. Are humans like that? No. How are you going to expect animals to be like that?


----------



## xTurnip (Jan 28, 2015)

I like both cats and dogs. They can both be great companions. I have a cat at the moment, and I love him to pieces.


----------



## Flop (Jan 28, 2015)

Chibiusa said:


> Sorry that your personal experience with cats has apparently been tragically bad, but not all cats are *******s, just like not all dogs love you unconditionally. Don't generalize. My cat needs to warm up to people because she gets really nervous around people she doesn't know, but once she does, she's the sweetest cat ever. Mine will always come into my room when I'm home alone and will walk up to me on my bed and wait for me to put my arm out. When I do, she falls down into it and purrs loudly, doing the slow blinking thing cats do when they're really happy. She runs to the door when I come home and wants me to chase her around and play. I don't know how that's not love.
> 
> Not every animal needs to slobber all over you and be near you every second of the day to show love. Are humans like that? No. How are you going to expect animals to be like that?


Not all dogs are disgusting, slobbering beasts. And I don't generalize cats based on a false premise.  Cats can be manipulative and uncaring, and dogs can be too rowdy and noisy.  They can also _not_ be like that.  I'm trying to find a common ground for both cats and dogs, but people need to accept that neither animal is perfect the way they are, and they should recognize this.  Do my dogs piss me off at times?   Yes. Can they be be messy at times?  Yes.   Do I still love them after recognizing these faults?   Yes.   I'm sorry I initially may have been offensive in my post,  but I'm just trying to accept the reality of these things.

I've had a chunk ripped out of my arm by a neighbor's dog, and I still love dogs. I had my neighbor's cat (different neighbor) latch its claw in my eye lid and rip a hole in it.  Do I still love cats?  Yes.  Do I still love both of them AND recognize the natures that they can have and their instincts?   Yes.  I'm not unreal. I'm honest.  I can easily expect the worst from both species.  

And no, I didn't wrongly provoke either of the animals. The dog was abused by my neighbor,  and the cat attacked my when I was petting its back, which it loved.


----------



## Chibiusa (Jan 28, 2015)

Flop said:


> I'm sorry I initially may have been offensive in my post,  but I'm just trying to accept the reality of these things.
> 
> Yes.  I'm not unreal. I'm honest.  I can easily expect the worst from both species.



But that's just the obvious. It all comes down to matter of opinion, really. I just don't like when people make cats out to be these little demonic beasts that are incapable of ever showing affection unless they want something, which is what your previous post implied (and straight up said).


----------



## Aradai (Jan 28, 2015)

dogs! I love them so much I can talk about them for days and days.


----------



## Togekiss (Jan 28, 2015)

Cats, cats, cats! I love cats. They're weird, adorable, fluffy little creatures that I cannot resist! Though, I do have to say, I also love dogs. Nowhere near as such as cats, but I have a soft spot for them too.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 28, 2015)

Flop said:


> What the hell is wrong with all you cat lovers?  They don't even love you back. A dog that is treated well will always love you unconditionally.   Cats literally could not give any less of a **** about you.
> 
> If you even try to argue that your itty-bitty kitty loves you, I could easily provide any counterargument.   They may be nice to you, but they only use you for their own benefit in one way or another.  Dogs are loyal and will always love you unconditionally.



uh, my cat loves me very much, don't act like a know it all jerk just because cats think you stink.


----------



## AcousticHearts (Jan 28, 2015)

Awww, man. I totally love kitties! But I also love doggies! xD well, I mean.. I have a small fear of large dogs, but I still think they're cute~ xD I want to have cats again, but my boyfriend is actually allergic.  but we plan on getting a dog down the road. My favorite breed of dog is a Pomeranian, hehe.


----------



## Goop (Jan 28, 2015)

Tap Dancer said:


> If a person says a dog isn't clean or sanitary, I have to ask: Does your cat walk on the kitchen counters or table? Because if so, that's gross. I mean, jumping from the litter box onto the counter? Ew.



Your dog licks its genitals and then licks your face. It also rubs its butt on the carpets and eats its own poop.
Cats throw up furballs and pee on everything you love. They also bring in dead animals if they're an outdoor cat and leave them on your doorstep because they feel you're incompetent.
Birds throw things everywhere and poop on walls and scream at 5 in the morning. They also want you to eat with them, otherwise they will throw up on you and _make_ you eat with them. Also if you swear in front of them it's highly likely they'll pick up that word and ruin your tea parties.
Reptiles shed their skin and eat their food alive and sometimes just barf it up when they aren't ready.
Rodents leave urine everywhere they walk and chew things in their mouth and spit them out to make nests. They also are sketchy as hell.

Animals in general are disgusting, man. Can't say one's more so than the other.
I just like cats more because they have jellybean toes and make funny noises.​


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm allergic to both cats and dogs. It feels absolutely horrible to be around any of them (yes my parents exposed me to cats and dogs when I was a baby, I don't know why I have pet allergies). I'm more of a turtle person.


----------



## Dustmop (Jan 28, 2015)

Well, this one goes without saying for me. :3

I love my cats, and I hate dogs.

I just cannot get over that god awful smell that most dogs have. Eugh. I will say that at least a properly fed dog doesn't stink as bad, but not enough people feed their dogs a raw diet. grossgrossgross.


----------



## sej (Jan 29, 2015)

Flop said:


> What the hell is wrong with all you cat lovers?  They don't even love you back. A dog that is treated well will always love you unconditionally.   Cats literally could not give any less of a **** about you.
> 
> If you even try to argue that your itty-bitty kitty loves you, I could easily provide any counterargument.   They may be nice to you, but they only use you for their own benefit in one way or another.  Dogs are loyal and will always love you unconditionally.
> 
> ...



I know you can have an opinion aha, but let me just tell you this.
I think cats do love you, but you have to treat them well. Cats just wouldn't randomly jump on my bed and purr and come and give me a hug. I think cats do love you, just my opinion.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dustmop said:


> Well, this one goes without saying for me. :3
> 
> I love my cats, and I hate dogs.
> 
> I just cannot get over that god awful smell that most dogs have. Eugh. I will say that at least a properly fed dog doesn't stink as bad, but not enough people feed their dogs a raw diet. grossgrossgross.



I have to agree on this aha, dogs do make the house stink 24/7. But badly trained cats make the house stink by pooping.
Guys, if you want a friendly cat. Treat it nicely


----------



## Isabelle for president! (Jan 29, 2015)

Tap Dancer said:


> If a person says a dog isn't clean or sanitary, I have to ask: Does your cat walk on the kitchen counters or table? Because if so, that's gross. I mean, jumping from the litter box onto the counter? Ew.



I  agree, it's really gross. Once I saw on tv, one episode of Cats from hell, I belive it was the name of this show. Everything was nice and clean (especially kitchen) until this guy checked it with black lamp and there were drops of urine everywhere.

I like both, but I prefer dogs tbh.


----------



## tokkio (Jan 29, 2015)

THIS IS SO HARD TBH........... but maybe more on cats though.. i loooove munchkins!!!! they're so cute with their short legs and all ahhh so cute asdfgfdgh omfg


----------



## Dustmop (Jan 29, 2015)

Sej said:


> I have to agree on this aha, dogs do make the house stink 24/7. But badly trained cats make the house stink by pooping.
> Guys, if you want a friendly cat. Treat it nicely



I do have to agree that cats are capable of loving, despite the stereotypes. 
I know my fur-babies love me -- like a dog with separation anxiety, they freak out if I sleep for too long. And not because they weren't fed, Boyfriend feeds them in the morning before work. Because they didn't get to sit on the back of my chair and snuggle with me while I sit here and peruse forums or play games, lol.
Hell, when I'm upset, Bandit just KNOWS. She'll come from anywhere in the house, and purr and lie down with me and clean my face. I dunno what I'd do without her, honestly.

And I don't think it's so much about _training_, per se. Cats are very finicky, I'll give them that. If they're pooping outside the box, they're upset about a change in their environment or their box is just too full.
Unless you mean they're just not covering it? haha. Bandit doesn't ever cover her 'messes' in the box -- Dusty comes over and with a HEAVY SIGH he covers it, though.


----------



## Maverick215 (Jan 29, 2015)

I have a cat, he's very affectionate, but only to me lol.  Since I have a cat, and not a dog, I think I swing a little more to the side of cats.  I love big dogs, but small dogs are meh in my opinion.  If I'm going to have a small animal, I'd go for the one that's a born killing machine as opposed to one that isnt.


----------



## Beardo (Jan 29, 2015)

Dogs! I have 2 cats, but I feel like I could get a lot more out of a dog and it would suit me more, especially a big one like a Malamute or a Saint Bernard (Like Warner). I want a Samoyed so I can name her Jinkx, but any other dog would be fantastic!


----------



## lazuli (Jan 29, 2015)

I LOV BOTH CATS N DOGS. but cats are better for havin in ur room to sleep alongside with and dogs are better for playing with. i lov animals


----------



## Chris (Jan 29, 2015)

I love dogs - but I'm definitely a cat person. My family has four currently.


----------



## sej (Jan 29, 2015)

Tina said:


> I love dogs - but I'm definitely a cat person. My family has four currently.



4 cats? Wow! aha
I wish I had 4 cats aha


----------



## Isabella (Jan 29, 2015)

i have 2 cats and a dog and I love them, kinda more on the side of dogs though cause I really want another dog so the one I have now can have a pup friend c:


----------



## Eldin (Jan 29, 2015)

I like both, but I am definitely a dog person. We've always had five or six dogs ever since I was a baby. Most of my working life has been spent working with dogs as well, in kennels and privately. 

I currently have one dog and one cat of my own. I'm usually not big into cats but Toby is the exception to the rule. I can't see myself ever getting another cat, although I love him to death. And aside from my regular job, before work and on my days off I also walk and board dogs at my home, so I also spend quite a bit of time with my client's four dogs.


----------



## snapdragon (Jan 29, 2015)

They are *so *different and lovable in their own ways. I grew up with cats and I love them, but now I have a puppy. I love him too but he is much different to raise and interact with 

- - - Post Merge - - -



computertrash said:


> I LOV BOTH CATS N DOGS. but cats are better for havin in ur room to sleep alongside with and dogs are better for playing with. i lov animals



Yes loving all the cute pups and kiks!


----------



## jobby47 (Jan 29, 2015)

There is no doubt about it, Dogs all the way!


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 29, 2015)

since i didn't really give a straight answer: cats all the way. cats are little furry balls of love, quiet most of the time and don't slobber all over me. practically every dog i met had barked at me, slobbered on me or just irritated me in general. don't get me wrong, i'm not saying all cats are perfect or all dogs are obnoxious. just that from my own experience, cats are much better.


----------



## Alyssa (Jan 30, 2015)

I love both, but since there isn't a both option, dogs.


----------



## Pearls (Jan 30, 2015)

I like cats! I have a cat called Stripes


----------



## dragonair (Jan 30, 2015)

this needs a "both" option tbh qwq


----------



## sej (Jan 30, 2015)

Guys, I don't care was suppose to mean both aha


----------



## matthevvv (Jan 30, 2015)

i love both! i have a cat and my puppy just passed away today actually


----------



## Heartcore (Jan 30, 2015)

Dogs


----------



## MishMeesh (Jan 30, 2015)

I grew up with a cat and a dog, so I love them both. Dogs are so loyal and unconditionally loving, but they take a lot more work. Cats are snuggly and smart and independent, but their personalities are very unique. You can get a very loving or a very aloof cat. Once I'm financially stable and not living on student loans, I want to have a cat since I don't plan on "settling down" any time soon, so it'd be nice to have a pet I could leave alone for a couple of days if I have to. (Though I'd actually want to try a hedgehog or a garter snake first).


----------

